# What happened to this dog?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Why not email his owner? Golden Retriever Weekly Directory. 

Her email is at the bottom of the page


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

He fathered a litter in 2007 and his owner is a co-owner on this dog
Pedigree: Legacy's Play Nine 

The bottom lists Jennifer Gabriel's phone number, emai, and address Golden Retriever Weekly Directory


----------

